

Show HN: octo.cat - URL shortener / mobile Github - mnutt
http://octo.cat

======
mnutt
This is just a late-night hack that I did after I got tired of viewing Github
repository links on my iPhone.

The app is on Github if anyone wanted to fork it for whatever reason.
Hopefully Github doesn't have an issue with me using 'octocat'. If you do,
please contact me.

The .cat TLD has a requirement that sites have at least Catalan within 6
months; I'm working on a translation.

